# Moving books to Archive?



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay, I know there has to be an easy way to do this, but I am not finding it. How do you move read books to the "archive" folder? On Amazon it only gives the option to send to your Kindle or to your computer, not Archive. I can delete it off of my Kindle with the 5 way button, but I don't want to delete it totally, I want it archived.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If you delete a book off of your Kindle that was purchased from Amazon, it will move to the Archive folder. It won't totally delete it unless it's a book or file you've gotten elsewhere (which cannot be moved to the Archive Folder)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

I should just PM you my questions! Thank you. I wasn't sure if it would be gone completely if I deleted it from the Kindle.


----------



## linend (Jan 23, 2009)

Is there any way to mark a book that I have read?  Sometimes I have forgotten to move it to Amazon and can't remember if I have read it or not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When you've read it it'll show on the home screen that you're 99% finished . . . or all the dots are bold on a K1.  Of course, if you re-open it back at the beginning, it'll show you've only just started.  I guess you could sync to farthest page read and if it goes to the end you know you've read it.

Ann


----------



## linend (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you......sometimes I just get caught up in reading and not doing my maintainence!!!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I hear ya!  I figured out early on that I better delete a book as soon as I've read it or I'll forget if I've finished it or not.

Another option is to put a note on it. . . but I guess if one is not remembering to delete, one might not remember to make a note.  

Ann


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When you've read it it'll show on the home screen that you're 99% finished . . . or all the dots are bold on a K1. Of course, if you re-open it back at the beginning, it'll show you've only just started. I guess you could sync to farthest page read and if it goes to the end you know you've read it.
> 
> Ann


So if I'm reading several books at a time I can check if I'm done with it through the home screen? So it would show up several books with how much I have read it? Correct me if I'm wrong... I tend to read several kinds of books when I get bore with one and go back.....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Since most Kindle books open past the front cover, when I am finished with a book, I go to the cover.  Then if I open it back up again, it reminds me that I have already read it.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Andra said:


> Since most Kindle books open past the front cover, when I am finished with a book, I go to the cover. Then if I open it back up again, it reminds me that I have already read it.


Good idea. I am going to do that for the books that I don't want to Archive.


----------



## sslteach (Dec 4, 2008)

How do you transfer a book back from Archived boooks to your kindle1?


----------

